
Show HN: Searchly – a Search Expert - zpatel
http://micronest.com/searchly/
======
zpatel
I have implemented this app to get useful information summary from your search
results instead of mining the search results on mobile. Moreover, the app also
highlights the most liked result (on the social web).

